# Is digestive biscuit bad for all rodents or just rabbits?



## ikkintastic (May 11, 2007)

(I know rabbits are not actually rodents but hey)
A girl at work had a house rabbit that died after eating the tiniest amount of digestive biscuit that she dropped on the floor. Apparantly is swells inside their stomachs. 

Does anybody know if it's bad for all little critters such as guinea pigs and hamsters? I'd just like to know for the future just in case. I've tried searching on everyclick and google but no luck.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I had never heard of it being bad for rabbits o.o..... My rabbit stole one off of a plate and ate the whole thing << 7 years later he was still fine. When i was young i used to feed my hammies bits, also had no problems there. Mice ate anything i had in the same room as them, as they all came a snuffling.... They where fine... Never tried my piggie tho <<


----------



## ikkintastic (May 11, 2007)

well this was a very young bunny so that must have played a part. Poor thing!


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

i have rabbits and have bred them, A tiny ammount of it wouldn't have killed it. Even if it dd eat a few whole ones, it would be ok.

My nana house rabbits has around 2 every week, he is 2 years old and very healthy.

So i wouldn't worry, however it is better to give them some fruit or veg


----------



## BassFerret (Apr 11, 2007)

A tiny bit of digestive biscuit wouldn't have killed it - but if there were already digestive problems, it could have finished them off...

Digestive biscuits are bad for one reason - sugar. Rabbits evolved to eat grass and some leaves, bark, and other rough and hard to digest items, so their digestive system can't handle sugar very well. (This includes fruit as well as the refined sugar found in biscuits, bread etc etc.)

No, the odd little bit won't kill - but it's better for your bunny's digestion to avoid anything like that. It sends the gut flora crazy, and then you get problems with fermenting food inside the caecum and all manner of other dreadful problems.

Plenty of high quality hay (the new Timothy hays are excellent) and a very small amount of concentrate (about the amount that will cover the palm of your hand) once a day, along with leafy greens, root veg and some herbs, and your houserabbit has a good chance of living a long and happy life.

I'm a vet nurse, and we see a terrible number of rabbits come to the surgery with very avoidable problems - dental trouble, spinal, and the worst, fly strike - most of which can be avoided by a proper diet. 

Rabbit Welfare Association - find out about all aspects of rabbit keeping, rabbit healthcare, rabbit information - these guys used to be the houserabbit association, they're full of brilliant advice and they're very nice people too! 

Hope your friend has better luck if she tries again.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

ive got two rabbits mine and my twins i feed them fruit veg/dry food and when for a treat i brake weeterbix and i given bisciuts digestive and richtea but i only broke it in half so half each. but i dont give it to them to much and my rabbit loves toast.


----------



## BassFerret (Apr 11, 2007)

Weetabix is fine! Everything in moderation is the key - except grass and a hay, of course. 

Maybe drop to giving them a quarter of a digestive biscuit each, and less often? Although as long as the rest of the diet is good, they should cope OK, especially if they're adults with well established gut flora.


----------

